# Queen and 5 workers, need advice quick please!



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I had something similar a few weeks ago and here's what I did. I took a frame of brood and its bees from a different hive and used a 2"x 2" push in #8 screen cage over capped brood with queen, along with 2 other frames of brood and bees and put it in a different place in the yard. It's a small starter but I'm keeping an eye on it and it's doing ok. I don't know if you have these kinds of things handy to try something like this. I thought of doing what you describe here but I was too chicken that the bees from added hive would kill the queen. You have to have bees in the hive to take care of everything, not just brood and a few bees with a queen--if I'm understanding your question.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

I would put the 2 brood frames with a food frame and the queen in a nuc box with a reduced entrance and evaluate the yard for mites.


----------



## skysail (Jun 26, 2017)

I think you understand perfectly, I am just a bit in a hurry since she's been in there for about a week now, and I would need to gather materials and what not.


----------



## skysail (Jun 26, 2017)

msl said:


> I would put the 2 brood frames with a food frame and the queen in a nuc box with a reduced entrance and evaluate the yard for mites.


SHould I do it with brood only, or with workers. 
Maybe retrap the queen in her cage?


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

See above, she needs the nurse bees as well as the brood.


----------



## skysail (Jun 26, 2017)

John Davis said:


> See above, she needs the nurse bees as well as the brood.


OK, so last question, should I keep the queen loose, or should I try and re-trap her in the little cage she came in?


----------

